# What type



## Snap (Mar 30, 2003)

Hi again,as I am new to the forum, i am also new to the whole piranha buying thing.
I think with a little gentle persuasion, my parents will be willing for me to get a piranha. However, I'll have to do alot of research into the idea first. Which is where you guys come in...
I know I would definitely make a good owner,i already have alot of animals. But I dont know where to start when it comes to getting a fish of this type.
I've had a look arond at lots of pictures on here and at the different types. You all have some very beautiful and interesting looking fish. I dont want a big piranha (I know they can get to 60cm)
What is the smallest piranha you can get? and what is the smallest size tank you can keep them in? do they need feeding red meat everyday? or does each type of piranha get fed differently?
I'd be grateful for your answers and suggestions. Thanx so much :biggrin:


----------



## Snap (Mar 30, 2003)

Ohh yeah,and do they cost an awful lot to keep?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you will need to decide what you want from your fish.
If you want a group of fish go with one of the pygos
if you want a solitary fish go for one of the serras

I would suggest you look here for more info on each species

another thing you might want to think about is how agressive you want your fish to be, as some species will hide away, and be quite shy, where some would try and eat your finger through the glass.

as for cost of upkeep - that all depends on what you get, a large group of large pygos will cost quite a lot to feed if you only use feeders, where my 2 RBPs cost hardly anything to feed.


----------



## Snap (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanx for your help Innes,i will consider all you've said,you have been most heplful. Thanx agen


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I just noticed you live in the UK - so I suggest Reds








The reason for this is that it is hard to find other kinds over here








But the UK piranha club does send shipments of other kinds every so often, for more info PM me.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I think the smallest piranha is an Irritans and the smallest tank is a 20 gallon.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

reds will probably be the only type of piranha you will get in england or possibly spilo cf which all lfs in uk call hollandi which is incorrect.
the uk piranha club does get fish shipped from ron at fishpost go to fishpost.com and pm nickg as he signs people up next shipment is september and you can get practically anything your heart desires
dixon


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I dont have any opinions on you being a good pet owner, Snap. But having fish is waaaay different from having a dog, cat, or bird. For fish, especially with Ps.. its a neccessity for you to have their living environment more cared for. Propper water balance is the most important thing, along with filteration, temperature, and space. Other than that, love and dedication to the hobby will have its rewards.


----------



## Snap (Mar 30, 2003)

Hi Rhomsilla,yep I am aware that it must be totally different,for a start i would never dream of sticking my hand in the tank,lol.
I intend to do alot of research b4 even thinking of getting anything prepared. We've also had tropical fish in a 10 gallon tank here b4, and watching my mum clean them out as giving me an eye opener to the work involved in keeping them fit and healthy. I only hope that if i do get one they will be as pretty as everyones on here


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Well SNAP, you've came to the right spot. We'll be here to give advice or whenever you have any questions or doubts. You made a good choice, as Ps can be ferocious in your tank, as well as stress relievers just by watching them. I have faith that you'll make a good and proud P owner and will receive great rewards... like most of ours!!!














:







:


----------

